# Venus: Abolone and Mother of Pearl (Contest Entry)



## Pitoon (Mar 2, 2014)

Here's my other pen I entered into the Advance contest.  This blank took me about a month to finish.  You may think it was cast, but it's not.  It's 100% CA....not sure if i will ever do another blank like that again :wink:.  

When I finished this pen i though for sure i would place top 3......i was pretty amazed with the talent here.  Looks like i have to step up my game for next year!!!

Roughly 250+ hand cut/hand laid pieces.  Still debating should i sell it or keep it as a heirloom?

C&C welcomed, and thanks for looking!

Pitoon


----------



## SDB777 (Mar 2, 2014)

That has to have been a 'pile-of-CA'!!!!  Holy smolies......



Scott (it's a keeper) B


----------



## Pitoon (Mar 2, 2014)

SDB777 said:


> That has to have been a 'pile-of-CA'!!!!  Holy smolies......
> 
> 
> 
> Scott (it's a keeper) B




I had rough hands and fingers for about a month from gluing each piece one by one, don't ask how many times i glued my fingers together, lol!

Pitoon


----------



## mikespenturningz (Mar 2, 2014)

Very nice Pitoon. I can imagine sticking the fingers together got to be routine on a project like that one. The end result is just stunning.


----------



## Pitoon (Mar 2, 2014)

mikespenturningz said:


> Very nice Pitoon. I can imagine sticking the fingers together got to be routine on a project like that one. The end result is just stunning.




thanks for the kind words!

Pitoon


----------



## plano_harry (Mar 2, 2014)

That is a beautiful pen.  It would look good on the front page!

Harry


----------



## Pitoon (Mar 2, 2014)

plano_harry said:


> That is a beautiful pen.  It would look good on the front page!
> 
> Harry




That would be cool!  Who determines what pens get featured on the main page?

Pitoon


----------



## yorkie (Mar 2, 2014)

I suddenly feel like a hack.  Wow!


----------



## Band Saw Box (Mar 2, 2014)

Beautiful work, with the amount of work you put in to it I think you should keep it as an heirloom.


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Mar 2, 2014)

I would keep this one and sell the next one.  I know you said there wouldn't be a next one, but you never know.  Maybe you could do the next one a lot faster now that you have all that experience.  Maybe the next one you cast instead of using CA.  

It would be interesting to see how all that CA holds up over time.

Great job.  I can't wait to see what you come up with for next year!!

Ed


----------



## walshjp17 (Mar 2, 2014)

Pitoon said:


> I had rough hands and fingers for about a month from gluing each piece one by one, don't ask how many times i glued my fingers together, lol!
> 
> Pitoon



Have you tried thin hemostat-like locking clamps (http://www.harborfreight.com/12-inch-locking-clamp-94952.html)? I sometimes use them for small laser inlay pieces.  Might go a long way to keeping those fingers pliable.:biggrin:


----------



## thewishman (Mar 2, 2014)

Keep it until someone offers a price that will make you happy to let it go. It is a beauty!


----------



## OZturner (Mar 2, 2014)

Pitoon, That is one Spectacular, though from what you explained Painful Pen.
I am in Awe, Your Patience and Perserverence is Incredible.
Your Craftsmanship Outstanding.
I would keep it as an Heirloom, and reminder of just what you can and have created.
Congratulations,
Brian.


----------



## JohnU (Mar 2, 2014)

It's projects like these that always stand out in your mind but to others they only see a pen made of shell pieces similar to others they've seen.  If this would have been the first abalone pen ever, the wow factor would have been huge, and contests where we only see pictures and not the pen in hand often deflates our sails. Don't let that discourage you. It is a fantastic work of art. For me, It's always an honor to compete with the talent here, like yourself.  I learn something new and am inspired every time I look at the work posted. I've made abalone and mother of pearl blanks with small pieces glued, only not as organized as yours.  On a good day it only took me 3 hours a tube but most of the time a much longer, just working on it as time allows.  Unfortunately nobody really knows the time and efforts exerted by looking a the final pen.  I still regret selling all of them just because I know I will have to find the time to make one for me some day.  I say keep it!  It's a beautiful work of art and most will only look at it as a pen and not a master piece that it is. Someone can always pay you what you need to make another.


----------



## Larry Hansen (Mar 2, 2014)

*Venus: Abolone pen*

I just wanted to say I am new and have yet to make a pen.  However, when I saw this one I ranked it as one of the most beautiful pens I had ever seen.  If I were to only make and keep one pen to pass down the generations it would be one like this one.  Very well done.


----------



## SteveG (Mar 2, 2014)

JohnU:"It's projects like these that always stand out in your mind but to others they only see a pen made of shell pieces similar to others they've seen." 

I was about to say something to the effect to what JohnU posted, and he said it well. Intending no detriment to any who have made this type of blank, THESE on THIS pen are major steps or levels above any I have seen. And the CA approach is quite unique, (and a little bit crazy). So I hope you feel really good about your accomplishment on this pen...it is truly outstanding, and likely would have made top three, were it not for the "Oh, another abalone shell pen." line of thinking.


----------



## plano_harry (Mar 2, 2014)

Like Chris says, I keep all my favorite pens until someone comes along and convinces me I can't afford to keep it!

Harry


----------



## Joe S. (Mar 2, 2014)

Why the CA? Seems like a lot of extra work for the same effect as casting.

I don't remember for sure, but I think I voted for that one


----------



## plantman (Mar 2, 2014)

I think you could have placed higher if you explained that this blank was hand made. I know myself that I did not look at it that closely because I thought that it was a boughten blank. Sorry for that oversite !! Great looking pen and craftsmanship.    Jim  S


----------



## Pitoon (Mar 3, 2014)

parklandturner said:


> I would keep this one and sell the next one.  I know you said there wouldn't be a next one, but you never know.  Maybe you could do the next one a lot faster now that you have all that experience.  Maybe the next one you cast instead of using CA.
> 
> It would be interesting to see how all that CA holds up over time.
> 
> ...


 

Thanks!  I do have something in mind that i might come up with.  Just not so sure i want my fingers glued together multiple times again :biggrin:

Pitoon


----------



## Pitoon (Mar 3, 2014)

walshjp17 said:


> Pitoon said:
> 
> 
> > I had rough hands and fingers for about a month from gluing each piece one by one, don't ask how many times i glued my fingers together, lol!
> ...


 

Hemostats are just too big and bulky.  The method i was using was actually using a single sided razor blade to place and adjust each piece into place.  I was using super thin CA to glue the  pieces to the tube.  

With the super thin CA you don't have much time to play with.  I had to be really fast with the placement, if not the piece would glue to the tube out of alignment.  There was many many times i had to shave the piece off and then reglue it to the tube to get the alignment just right.  Everytime i had to shave the piece i also had to repaint the tube....

Pitoon


----------



## Pitoon (Mar 3, 2014)

thewishman said:


> Keep it until someone offers a price that will make you happy to let it go. It is a beauty!


 

My problem is that when i create a very nice pen......i have a very hard time letting it go, even for a good price.

I was thinking to give it to either my wife or daughter when the time is right.

Pitoon


----------



## Pitoon (Mar 3, 2014)

JohnU said:


> It's projects like these that always stand out in your mind but to others they only see a pen made of shell pieces similar to others they've seen.  If this would have been the first abalone pen ever, the wow factor would have been huge, and contests where we only see pictures and not the pen in hand often deflates our sails. Don't let that discourage you. It is a fantastic work of art. For me, It's always an honor to compete with the talent here, like yourself.  I learn something new and am inspired every time I look at the work posted. I've made abalone and mother of pearl blanks with small pieces glued, only not as organized as yours.  On a good day it only took me 3 hours a tube but most of the time a much longer, just working on it as time allows.  Unfortunately nobody really knows the time and efforts exerted by looking a the final pen.  I still regret selling all of them just because I know I will have to find the time to make one for me some day.  I say keep it!  It's a beautiful work of art and most will only look at it as a pen and not a master piece that it is. Someone can always pay you what you need to make another.


 
Very kind words from another talented artist!  Reading replies like this makes my day, and really happy to have found this forum as well as being a member.

Really looking forward to next year's bash!  

Pitoon


----------



## Quality Pen (Mar 3, 2014)

I remember this pen... one of the best and certainly most interesting!


----------



## Pitoon (Mar 3, 2014)

Larry Hansen said:


> I just wanted to say I am new and have yet to make a pen.  However, when I saw this one I ranked it as one of the most beautiful pens I had ever seen.  If I were to only make and keep one pen to pass down the generations it would be one like this one.  Very well done.


 
Thanks!  What you waiting for?  I started making pens about 10-12yrs ago when there was only a few kits available (slimline, euro twist, and classic).  Slowly i dropped out of turning pens, but started up again last year.  With all the new kits around turning is like a whole new ball game.  Along with the forums/internet to discuss turning is a new great hobby for me again.

I'm looking forward in seeing you post your first pen on here!

Pitoon


----------



## Pitoon (Mar 3, 2014)

SteveG said:


> JohnU:"It's projects like these that always stand out in your mind but to others they only see a pen made of shell pieces similar to others they've seen."
> 
> I was about to say something to the effect to what JohnU posted, and he said it well. Intending no detriment to any who have made this type of blank, THESE on THIS pen are major steps or levels above any I have seen. And the CA approach is quite unique, (and a little bit crazy). So I hope you feel really good about your accomplishment on this pen...it is truly outstanding, and likely would have made top three, were it not for the "Oh, another abalone shell pen." line of thinking.


 

Thanks! What makes me want to keep this pen the most is the fact that my wife said this is one of the most beautiful pens (at least to her) that I’ve made so far.  Those words mean a lot to me, since i sometimes focus a lot of my time and energy away from her and the kids.  
Just to know that she approves of the final product means a lot.  
Pitoon


----------



## Pitoon (Mar 3, 2014)

plantman said:


> I think you could have placed higher if you explained that this blank was hand made. I know myself that I did not look at it that closely because I thought that it was a boughten blank. Sorry for that oversite !! Great looking pen and craftsmanship.    Jim  S


 
It was written in my description.  You can force a horse to the water, but you can't make it drink.  :wink:

Pitoon


----------



## Pitoon (Mar 3, 2014)

Joe S. said:


> Why the CA? Seems like a lot of extra work for the same effect as casting.
> 
> I don't remember for sure, but I think I voted for that one


 

Good question!  

There is no failure...one must improvise to get the mission done.  

With that being said.  I didn't have my pressure pot arrive in time to cast this blank.  Only solution was to build up layer upon layer of CA.    

Pitoon


----------



## johncrane (Mar 3, 2014)

I agree with John U if it was a 1st seen, you would of killed it. never mind you still have a great looking pen i wouldn't sell it.


----------



## Pitoon (Mar 3, 2014)

johncrane said:


> I agree with John U if it was a 1st seen, you would of killed it. never mind you still have a great looking pen i wouldn't sell it.


 
many thanks!

Pitoon


----------



## Hendu3270 (Mar 3, 2014)

Unfortunately, the amount of effort put into something, doesn't always equate to a high finish in a contest. This is definitely an awesome pen, and must say, you have more patience than I. At first glance I thought it was a purchased blank, and then I read your description, and thought "Good Lord!! what a headache that would have given me". Very well done indeed. 

Not trying to be negative at all here, but whenever I see an abalone shell blank, I always think, it could have been better used to accent several pens. Perhaps used in moderation, (but that's just my personal preference). Like maybe a nice wood pen, with abalone accent rings and a custom abalone finial. I've seen some nice white, swirled acrylic blanks that almost look like pearls (if that makes sense), that would look killer with small abalone shell accent rings around each end of the blanks. Just a thought.

FYI - I would not sell this pen. I think you should keep it in your family. You've used some impressive skill and hard work to create it and I think it would be better for your family, (grand kids, great grand kids, etc.) to be showing their children and explaining how granddad or great granddad created this work of art, than for someone else showing their grand kids and say, "yeah, some guy put all these little pieces of shell on...."

Again, fine pen.


----------



## mlconnelly (Mar 3, 2014)

What a beautiful pen! You have a tremendous amount of patience. I think I would certainly keep the pen in the family.


----------



## edstreet (Mar 3, 2014)

Honest here I have to say this is one of the examples that I brought up elsewhere.  the public at large I feel has not taken skills required to pull things off into account to make something.  It is one thing to throw something on the lathe and make it round and yet another to put something together such as this.  Lets not forget the time factor involved and the tedious labor intensive job of cutting, sanding and placing each section.

This was one of the higher up skilled entries hands down, under appreciated to mind you.


----------



## Airbear77 (Mar 3, 2014)

I saw these in hobby lobby the other day. They would be perfect for placing the pieces for your next blank..... Beautiful pen by the way.


----------



## Pitoon (Mar 4, 2014)

Hendu3270 said:


> Unfortunately, the amount of effort put into something, doesn't always equate to a high finish in a contest. This is definitely an awesome pen, and must say, you have more patience than I. At first glance I thought it was a purchased blank, and then I read your description, and thought "Good Lord!! what a headache that would have given me". Very well done indeed.
> 
> Not trying to be negative at all here, but whenever I see an abalone shell blank, I always think, it could have been better used to accent several pens. Perhaps used in moderation, (but that's just my personal preference). Like maybe a nice wood pen, with abalone accent rings and a custom abalone finial. I've seen some nice white, swirled acrylic blanks that almost look like pearls (if that makes sense), that would look killer with small abalone shell accent rings around each end of the blanks. Just a thought.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks!  It's nice to see other turners understand and apreciate the hard work that i put into making this blank/pen.  

One of the biggest motivators for making this pen was my idea of it in my head.....and then making my idea become a reality.

Pitoon


----------



## Pitoon (Mar 4, 2014)

mlconnelly said:


> What a beautiful pen! You have a tremendous amount of patience. I think I would certainly keep the pen in the family.


 
Thanks for the kind words!  I do believe i will keep this one in the family.  Just not sure who will end up with it at this point.

Pitoon


----------



## Pitoon (Mar 4, 2014)

edstreet said:


> Honest here I have to say this is one of the examples that I brought up elsewhere.  the public at large I feel has not taken skills required to pull things off into account to make something.  It is one thing to throw something on the lathe and make it round and yet another to put something together such as this.  Lets not forget the time factor involved and the tedious labor intensive job of cutting, sanding and placing each section.
> 
> This was one of the higher up skilled entries hands down, under appreciated to mind you.


 
Ed,
I've read your previous comments regarding skill sets and voters voting accrodingly.  I agree it's one thing when you buy a blank and just turn it....and it's another thing when you create something from nothing.  

Maybe for the next Bash we'll take this into account and we'll be able to set up a certain specific contest?   

...and thanks understanding and apreciating the labor that went into creating this pen.

Pitoon


----------



## Pitoon (Mar 4, 2014)

Airbear77 said:


> I saw these in hobby lobby the other day. They would be perfect for placing the pieces for your next blank..... Beautiful pen by the way.


 
Thanks!  Those look interesting, but putting this blank together needs a lot of CA.  When i use the razor blade to place the pieces after about 5 pieces i had a good amount of CA build up at the corner.  I then use another razor blade to scrape the CA off the corner.  So yeah it's a bit labor intense as every several pieces you need to clean off the razor blade.  I'm not sure how long those plastic pieces would last after repeat CA scrapes?

Pitoon


----------



## Quality Pen (Mar 4, 2014)

Pitoon said:


> edstreet said:
> 
> 
> > Honest here I have to say this is one of the examples that I brought up elsewhere.  the public at large I feel has not taken skills required to pull things off into account to make something.  It is one thing to throw something on the lathe and make it round and yet another to put something together such as this.  Lets not forget the time factor involved and the tedious labor intensive job of cutting, sanding and placing each section.
> ...



I think if people just knew how it was made that would sway a few! It's about sales


----------



## Pitoon (Mar 5, 2014)

Quality Pen said:


> Pitoon said:
> 
> 
> > edstreet said:
> ...


 
It was written in the details, if people fail to read there is nothing i can do about that.

Pitoon


----------



## tgsean (Mar 5, 2014)

Wow that is an amazing pen. When I realise the amount of effort put in to make this, I feel that the competition would be better served if more pictures are allowed and also a description of the process, so that it can be given its proper due. Fantastic pen mate, well done.


----------



## Pitoon (Mar 5, 2014)

tgsean said:


> Wow that is an amazing pen. When I realise the amount of effort put in to make this, I feel that the competition would be better served if more pictures are allowed and also a description of the process, so that it can be given its proper due. Fantastic pen mate, well done.


 

thanks for the kind words!

Pitoon


----------

